# Permissions on /dev*

## Stubbs

Can anyone explain why, on a fresh install, I get this 

```
bash-2.05b$ ls -l

total 0

crw-rw----  1 stuart tty 4, 64 Jan  1  1970 0

crw-rw----  1 stuart tty 4, 65 Jan  1  1970 1

crw-rw----  1 stuart tty 4, 66 Jan  1  1970 2

crw-rw----  1 stuart tty 4, 67 Jan  1  1970 3

crw-rw----  1 stuart tty 4, 68 Jan  1  1970 4

crw-rw----  1 stuart tty 4, 69 Jan  1  1970 5

crw-rw----  1 stuart tty 4, 70 Jan  1  1970 6

crw-rw----  1 stuart tty 4, 71 Jan  1  1970 7
```

Why is the owner non root? The symlinks /dev/ttyS* are all owned by root, but nothing, not even root can write to the serial port.

I have a DS9097U serial port adaptor and running digitemp on eithe the symlink or the tts/0 file give an error

```
bash-2.05b$ digitemp -w /dev/tts/0

DigiTemp v3.2.0 Copyright 1996-2003 by Brian C. Lane

GNU Public License v2.0 - http://www.brianlane.com

Error, you don't have +rw permission to access 
```

The 9097 is the only serial device I have to test it with, so does anyone have any ideas?

----------

## genstef

Because you insxtalled pam, and pam tries to change the permissions when you login. I got rid of that behaviour by removing /etc/security/console.perms.

----------

## Brazil

I am having problems w/ permissions too... I removed console.perms, and it still doesnt fallow my udev permissions...

Where in pam is this set? And is there anything else that can change the permissions

----------

## genstef

I would suggest you to run "udevstart" to get plain udev permissions. And if you set your permissions in permissions.d keep in mind, that that is obsolete in the latest udev version and is not parsed, instead the rules.d file is to be used.

----------

